# Ook al omdat



## Lamperouge

Hallo, wat betekent _ook al_ in de volgende passage?

_Toch misten we vooral het samenspel tussen de twee protagonisten, want  het was die wisselwerking die van de eerste film een meer persoonlijke  en dus meer betrokken kijkervaring wist te maken, ook al omdat de "bad  guys" in dit tweede verhaal minder scherp uitgetekend werden._

Heeft _ook al_ hier dezelfde betekenis als wanneer het in een toegevende bijzin voorkomt (bv. _Ook al __eet hij enorm veel, hij is helemaal niet dik_)?


----------



## Chimel

Neen, ik denk dat het vooral wat meer kracht aan een ietwat secundair argument geeft.

In het Frans lijkt mij "d'autant plus que" een goed equivalent.


----------



## Lamperouge

Bedankt Chimel!


----------



## WanderingZombie

I'm confused, when I use google translate for the two phrases, d'autant plus que = especially as, and ook al = even though. So they're not similar at all.


----------



## Suehil

'Ook al' does, indeed, usually mean 'even though', but in this context is means 'especially as'.  Google tends to ignore context, I'm afraid.


----------



## Peterdg

I agree with Suehil.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Hi WanderingZombie



WanderingZombie said:


> I'm confused, when I use google translate for the two phrases, d'autant plus que = especially as, and ook al = even though. So they're not similar at all.



The closest match to the _ook al_ in the above Dutch sentence is in my opinion the same as the use of _also because_ in the following English sentence. 

"The resulting video files are larger, also because the audio is stored in MPEG format."

Groetjes Herman.


----------

